# *** اغفر لنفسك ***!!!



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اغفر لنفسك


هل تشعر أحياناً بذكريات مؤلمة من الماضي ؟ ربما تكون خطايا أثرت على نفسيتك ؟ وتركت جروح في شخصيتك جعلتك تقول مراراً أنا لن أسامح نفسي ؟ لأني لا أتخيل كيف فعلت ذلك ؟!! 

دعني أكلمك من المنطق أولاً: اعتبر الأحداث الماضية أحداثاً Let bygones be bygones

هذا المثل قاله هوميروس في كتابه ( الإلياذة ) ، وقد أشتق منه المثل الإنكليزي : 


دع جميع الأشياء الماضية تمضي Let things past pass 

هذا منطق بشري سليم، لكنه لا يقدم حل مستقبلي، فمنطق العالم يقدم التشخيص والعلاج الجزئي أو لا يقدم شفاء كامل، لكني الآن أبشرك بروعة هذا القول الصادق من كلمة الله 

( ولكنني أفعل شيئاً واحداً إذ أنسى ما هو وراء وامتد إلى ما هو قدّام )

فيلبي13:3

ليس فقط أنسى بل أنظر للأمام، وأقدم لك حالتين كانتا مستعصيتين بنظرتنا البشرية، الأول حلف ولعن وأنكر أنه لا يعرف المسيح ، نعم أنه الرسول بطرس مقدام التلاميذ لكنه اعترف بخطيئته باكياً فغفر له الرب وهو أيضاً غفر لنفسه ولم يعد يتذكر فعلته أنه كذب ولعن وظهر جبنه أمام جارية عندما أنكر المسيح وذلك لسببين:

أولا: إنّ محبة المسيح لا تحتفظ بتسجيل الأخطاء !!!

The love of our Lord Jesus keeps no record of wrongs
ثانياً: ودم المسيح دم الابن الحبيب يطهر من كل خطية‍‍‍‍

The blood of Jesus, his son, purifies us from all sin.
وركض بطرس إلى ما هو قدام فربح في يوم واحد 3000 نفس للمسيح.واستطاع في عظته أن يقول لسامعيه أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار أي المسيح !!! ( أعمال 14:3 ) قالها بكل شجاعة‍‍‍. 

والمثال الأخر شاول الطرسوسي الذي كان يوافق على قتل كلّ من يؤمن بالمسيح !!! لكن الرب يسوع ظهر له ( أعمال الرسل 9 ) وغيّره وطهره من خطاياه… لقد غفر بولس (شاول) لنفسه ونسيّ ماضيه الذي كان فيه مجدفاً ومضطهداً للكنيسة وراضيا على قتل استفانوس … لقد أصبحت هذه الأحداث في خبر كان ( أنا الذي كنت قبلاً … ) 1 تيموثاوس 13:1 . وأمتد بولس إلى ما هو قدام فأصبح فاتح بسيف الروح لقارة أسيا وأوربا !!!! والمدن والموانئ في رحلاته أضأت مناراتها ليس للسفن فقط بل أضاءت شعلة الإنجيل للساكنين في ظلام الخطية !!!!

لقد كان بولس الرسول ينظر إلى الأمام ليس للأمام الأفقي لكي لا ينخدع بسراب الحياة الزائلة بل للأمام العمودي السماوي، فإذ تسأله ماذا أنت ترى وتنتظر ؟؟ لكان الجواب على الفور : الجائزة وأكاليل المجد ، وإذ تقول له ما هي الجائزة؟؟ لجاءك الجواب : لأن يسوعي قد فاز بي يوم خلاصي !!!! فأنا أيضا يحق لي أن أفوز به فهو جائزتي!!!.

أخوتي الأحباء … كل الذين سبقونا قد أكملوا شوطهم في السباق، وحياتهم مثل سحابة شهود الإيمان واصبحوا مثالاً لنا لتشجعينا ونحن نركض باجتهاد في السباق الممتد أمامنا وأنظارنا مثبتة على الرب يسوع (( ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي فجلس في يمين عرش الله )). 

هكذا يقول الرب 

لا تذكروا الأوليات والقديمات لا تتأملوا بها. ها أنا صانع أمراً جديداً. الآن ينبت. ألا تعرفونه؟؟؟؟ أجعل في البرية طريقاً في القفر أنهاراً… هذا (……) جبلته لنفسي يحدث بتسبيحي. لأني أكون صفوحاُ عن آثامهم ولا أذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد. 

نعم يا رب نضم أصواتنا قائلين بفرح وسلام من هو إله مثلك غافر الإثم وصافح عن الذنب لبقية ميراثه. لا يحفظ إلى الأبد غضبه فإنه يسّر بالرأفة يعود يرحمنا يدوس آثامنا وتطرح في أعماق البحر جميع خطايانا .
__________________

منقول​


----------



## PEPSI MAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل تقبلى مروري


----------



## meraa (25 سبتمبر 2008)

لا تذكروا الأوليات والقديمات لا تتأملوا بها. ها أنا صانع أمراً جديداً. الآن ينبت. ألا تعرفونه؟؟؟؟ أجعل في البرية طريقاً في القفر أنهاراً… هذا (……) جبلته لنفسي يحدث بتسبيحي. لأني أكون صفوحاُ عن آثامهم ولا أذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد.
موضوع رووعة كاندى انا بحب الايات دى اووى 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

pepsi man قال:


> موضوع جميل تقبلى مروري



اسعدنى مرورك

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

meraa قال:


> لا تذكروا الأوليات والقديمات لا تتأملوا بها. ها أنا صانع أمراً جديداً. الآن ينبت. ألا تعرفونه؟؟؟؟ أجعل في البرية طريقاً في القفر أنهاراً… هذا (……) جبلته لنفسي يحدث بتسبيحي. لأني أكون صفوحاُ عن آثامهم ولا أذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد.
> موضوع رووعة كاندى انا بحب الايات دى اووى
> ربنا يباركك ياقمر​



ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فى قمه الرووووووعه يا كاندى 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فى قمه الرووووووعه يا كاندى
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكراااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
رائع فوق رالرائع وفى اشد احتياج لقرائة الموضوع وصدقونى حاسة انى دخلت النت مخصوص عشان اقراة وسمعة نفس الترنيمة على نفس الموقف بتاع بطرس فى العشية وبالصدفة بفتح موبيلى لقيت نفس الترنيمة موجودة مع انى اول مرة اسمعها وعرفت اد اية ربنا معايا وبيبعت  رسالتة بالف طريقة تقبلو شكرى الكبير على الموضوع الرائع جدا دة*


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

برنسيسةاسكندرية قال:


> *بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
> رائع فوق رالرائع وفى اشد احتياج لقرائة الموضوع وصدقونى حاسة انى دخلت النت مخصوص عشان اقراة وسمعة نفس الترنيمة على نفس الموقف بتاع بطرس فى العشية وبالصدفة بفتح موبيلى لقيت نفس الترنيمة موجودة مع انى اول مرة اسمعها وعرفت اد اية ربنا معايا وبيبعت  رسالتة بالف طريقة تقبلو شكرى الكبير على الموضوع الرائع جدا دة*



تعليق جميل جدااااااااااااااا

اشكرك عليه

سعيده بمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> اغفر لنفسك
> 
> 
> هل تشعر أحياناً بذكريات مؤلمة من الماضي ؟ ربما تكون خطايا أثرت على نفسيتك ؟ وتركت جروح في شخصيتك جعلتك تقول مراراً أنا لن أسامح نفسي ؟ لأني لا أتخيل كيف فعلت ذلك ؟!!
> ...




*مشكورة اختcandy shop

عل الروحيات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك 
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكورة اختcandy shop
> 
> عل الروحيات الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااالمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

